# Extension wing needed for Dewalt 746



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

I purchases a DW 746 and the guy had removed the sled from it and left the left side without anything. I made a wing, but would like to get the original for it. Dewalt offered it as an aftermarket part with number dw7462 but they were discontinued with the saw. (don't worry guys, got this thing pretty cheap!). Does anyone know of new old stock or a used one of these anywhere? Thanks a bunch for helping a new member out (first post). Enjoying getting back into woodworking after a 15 year hiatus! Older (and hopefully wiser) now.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on the saw, and welcome to LJ's. AFAIK, just about any standard 27" wing can be made to fit. Some may require drilling, but cast iron drills pretty easily….I wouldn't bother with steel.

Saw blade technology has advanced a lot in 15 years…since you're saws end performance is largely dependent on blade selection and setup, I'd definitely pickup a nice blade or two, and get it aligned well. It should serve you well for a long time.


----------



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes, I have picked up a couple of really nice Freud blades and realize now what a difference those make. I have thought about going the adapt others route as they seem to be the same size as lots of others. I may have lucked up, though. I called a service center taking a chance and the guy told me they didn't have any, checked stock of all the service centers and nothing. He then got to thinking and told me he bought one years ago to try and use for something else and couldn't make it work and he would dig through his personal stuff tonight and see if he could find it. Wouldn't that be lucky, fingers crossed!


----------



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, looks like my luck didn't hold up, do I am still in the market, would also consider any cast 27" wing that I may be able to redrill and mount


----------



## MashMaster (Feb 12, 2011)

I have 2 jet cast iron wings up for sale if you are interested. they are 27" x 10" with a miter slot and a miter guage. send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You're likely to find that solid cast iron wings run in the $100 each range. You can check Ebay and free classifieds here, but shipping can be a killer on items that heavy….a Craigslist find would be great. You might also find a whole saw that you could strip them from, then sell the motor, fence, leg stand, handwheels, blade guard, miter gauge, etc., to offset your costs…you just might end up with free wings that way. There's a new one for $60 in Illinois but you've gotta pick it. Good luck.


----------



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

I had saw the one in IL, I think now I am going with something with a router mount. Some options-
http://www.ptreeusa.com/tablesaw_products.htm#1066

http://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-40-102-ProMax-Extension/dp/B001TDLSUS/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I17M6W11Q04VKE&colid=31B2YHVYP57RE

and http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_table4.html

My wife is checking now to see if they can get them through Lowes (she is the store manager), I get a discount and have some major reward bucks that will be good Monday. Any others that anyone know of?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*"Any others that anyone know of?"*

Router-Extension-Table-for-Table-Saw/H7507


----------



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

Scott, I had actually looked at that one also, just didn't like the way the router mounted. I think all the others you actually screwed the router to a drop in plate, this one you clamped the router to the bottom of the table, it just looked like a lesser mount, but please someone correct me if I am wrong (not like its ever happened before or anything).


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You're correct that it mounts from the bottom. I don't know if it's a lesser mount…the upside is that it's easy to mount and it's more seamless, the downside is that it can't be easily lifted in and out like a router plate can.


----------



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah Scott, as my kids say, that looks like pretty weak sauce. I think I would rather have the plate type


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Kevin,
I have the dw746 and Promax. Love the combo.
Don


----------



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

I found another option and went with it, it didn't have the mount I really wanted, a slot, or a fence, but the price was just too good to pass up. Thought I would post just for future reference just in case someone finds this on down the line.
http://www.amazon.com/Router-extension-table-saw-NEW/dp/B000KILH0E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326914781&sr=8-1

I actually called Hamilton Tool and they even sold it to me for less, and nice folks. I wanted a Bench Dog because it was American made and I thought maybe my wife could get it through work, but I called them and they didn't even bother to return my call, so at least I can say I tried. I guess I will follow up with a report on whether its any good or not. Reviews were pretty favorable, they all said it was about as true a surface as they had ever seen.


----------



## northboy35 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have 2 steel extension wings available for the DW746. If interested, let me know.


----------



## Huddgroup (Mar 29, 2012)

I am looking for two cast iron wings for a Dewalt 746 saw if anyone has them available
Also the longer 52" rail and the out feed tables. Please let me know if you have available for sale.
Thanks
Huddgroup


----------



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

I promised a review and someone inquired about it so here goes. The table is very well made and it bolted up perfectly. The router mount, though not ideal, is better than I thought and is very solid, but it isn't made to take the router on and off often. The wing is a little narrow, but just wide enough I think. It doesn't have the slot or fence, but there are 5/16 holes for a fence and it is pretty close to the slot on the table saw, so that isn't a big deal.

The really big downside is that it interferes with the blade angle adjustment. Not a huge deal unless you need to do a lot of that (and I don't). You can't adjust it with the router (or at least my Hitachi M12VC) on there. You have to take the router out of the base (don't have to remove the base from saw) to adjust the saw, and you have to take the knob off the table saw to use the router. A pain, but workable. I am thinking about getting a piece of heavy 3" channel and make an extension s=to eliminate this, but that may start throwing things off, so not sure.

I really like the inserts it came with, they are easy and fit really flush. The machining is nice enough, but the casting and paint looks like Russian surplus. Not a big deal for me, but don't expect polished. Overall I give it 3.5 out of 5 stars.


----------

